

Alan Kay "50th Anniversary of Objects?" on ways to think about things - morphle
http://www.tele-task.de/de/archive/lecture/overview/5819/
A great and important lecture about "ways to think about things", with just a little about Programming and Scaling and STEPS (see www.vpri.org ) at the end.
For me this talk sums up why and how we at our startup Morphle are thinking about the design and implementation of our parallel manycore SiliconSqueak processor for virtual machines like Squeak. Email me at info at squeakvpn dot com for a non-realleayer version of the talk, our startup or information about SiliconSqueak beyond http://siliconsqueak.org.
======
morphle
A great and important lecture about "ways to think about things", with just a
little about Programming and Scaling and STEPS (see www.vpri.org ) at the end.
For me this talk sums up why and how we at our startup Morphle are thinking
about the design and implementation of our parallel manycore SiliconSqueak
processor for virtual machines like Squeak. Email me at info at squeakvpn dot
com for a non-realplayer version of the talk, info about our startup or
information about SiliconSqueak beyond <http://siliconsqueak.org>.

